# UK Disc Dog / Frisbee Clubs / Competitions out there?



## Groenendael123

I have a 1 yr old Groenendael (Belgian Shepherd) who is absolutely obsessed with playing frisbee and he is getting rather expert at it. I can throw his frisbee 50m and he will chase, catch and return it nearly everytime.

Are there any UK based clubs / groups / events for this sport?

I have googled the subject extensively and whilst it appears that Disc Dog is massive across the USA and the EU, i can find no such groups in the UK.

Skyhoundz - "The Center of the Disc Dog Universe"
Hyerflite - Skyhoundz European Championship 2012 / 21-22 july 2012
Skyhoundz Disc Dog European Championship frisbee competition in Hungary | Mail Online

Is there anyone who help me / my dog out here? 
If there is no such UK club, would you be interested in helping start one up? :thumbup:

Let me know please


----------



## Bootsie

Hi there,
Did you have any luck with your search? Our dog is collie/shepherd cross with the same frisbee obsession. We're going to try fly ball as its not far from us in south London but the frisbee / disc competition would be more fun. 
Regards


----------



## Frizzbee

Hi,

I am trying to find a cute dog in London that knows how to play Frisbee for my startup's promotional video. Please inbox me if you know anyone who can help me or if you already have such a dog. Depending on the length of the photo and video shoots, the price I will be paying will indeed change.

Thanks.


----------



## Disc Dogs UK

To all interested - YES ! Please check our page out on facebook 

the group is called Disc Dogs UK

We are Disc Dogs UK and will support you in this sport.


----------

